# Datenbank



## Tharek (23. März 2005)

hi ihr programmiererasse von BL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie schauts aus mit der datenbank? wann kommt
die aus der internen testphase raus bzw wann ist die für kleine treue stammposter wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zugänglich? ist mir immer etwas zu umständlich fürn thotbot mich vors wörterbuch zu klemmen....

Greetz Tharek


----------



## B3N (23. März 2005)

Im Moment kann ich leider keine feste Aussage treffen über den Erscheinungszeitraum, wir sind dran und entwickeln immer weiter, allerdings schreibt einer von uns grad seine Diplomarbeit und hat somit weniger Zeit dafür. Aber wir sind dran und wollen die Wissensdatenbank natürlich auch so schnell wie möglich publizieren, doch wäre es nur frustrierend für euch wenn es nur halb fertig wäre oder vor Bugs nur so strotzt.

Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht wird es eine öffentliche Testversion geben damit ihr schonmal in den Genuss kommt einen Teil der Wissensdatenbank zu sehen.


----------



## Tharek (23. März 2005)

fein fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo packt ihr die dann drauf? an blasc oder an BL angebunden? also von der hp her oder spendiert ihr der datenbank ne eigene domain?

Greetz Tharek


----------



## B3N (23. März 2005)

Es wird in Zukunft darauf hingearbeitet alles auf blasc.de auszulagern. :>


----------



## Tharek (23. März 2005)

ah ok! thx 4 info. wieder etwas schlauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Tharek (23. März 2005)

achja noch ne frage: macht ihr evtl wie beim thottbot nen plugin für firefox?

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2005)

Tharek schrieb:
			
		

> achja noch ne frage: macht ihr evtl wie beim thottbot nen plugin für firefox?
> 
> Greetz Tharek
> [post="84284"][/post]​



Daran haben wir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gedacht. Zur Zeit liegt der Focus erstmal darauf vorhandene Fehler in BLASC zu finden und zu beheben und die Wissensdatenbank und die Supportmöglichkeiten voranzutreiben.
Dann kann sicher über solch ein PlugIn nachgedacht werden.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## B3N (23. März 2005)

Wenn soweit ist, dann ist das Firefoxplugin eine Kleinigkeit. :>


----------



## adhome (23. März 2005)

Ihr müsst euch mit der Datenbank beeilen. 
Thottbot ist gerade dabei auch die FR und Deutsche Version in ihre Datenbank aufzunehmen.

Beispiele:
http://www.thottbot.com/?q=14633
http://www.thottbot.com/?q=14629
http://www.thottbot.com/?q=14653


----------



## B3N (23. März 2005)

adhome schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst euch mit der Datenbank beeilen.
> Thottbot ist gerade dabei auch die FR und Deutsche Version in ihre Datenbank aufzunehmen.
> 
> Beispiele:
> ...




Das sind Objekte welche durch Zufall in Thottbot integriert wurden, ich wüsste nichts offizielles von den Jungs das sie die EU Versionen aufnehmen.


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2005)

Tharek schrieb:
			
		

> achja noch ne frage: macht ihr evtl wie beim thottbot nen plugin für firefox?
> 
> Greetz Tharek
> [post="84284"][/post]​



Das hat mir jetzt ja keine ruhe gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Resultat:
Erste Testversion vom PlugIn ist fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da die Wissensdatenbank noch net offen ist kannst dir das Plugin leider erst mit dem veröffentlichen der Wissensdatenbank anschauen. Es ist ein SearchPlugIn für FireFox und Mozilla. 
Die Suche funktioniert wie die GoogleSuche oben rechts im FF. Also dort dann einfach auf BLASC stellen, Suchbegriff eingeben und Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Reg


----------



## B3N (23. März 2005)

Bekommen wir nun ein Eis?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharek (23. März 2005)

fein fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ihr seit zum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


			
				Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat mir jetzt ja keine ruhe gelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da hab ich ja was angerichtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fein fein gg
sagt mal wie verdient ihr eigentlich euer geld vor allen ben?! wenn man mal so fragen darf
immerhin sein char auf 60 gebracht dann support im forum + blasc fixen
kriegt ihr gehälter dafür? O_o   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2005)

Tharek schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal wie verdient ihr eigentlich euer geld vor allen ben?! wenn man mal so fragen darf
> 
> Greetz Tharek
> [post="84308"][/post]​



wäre schön wenn wir für blasc coden geld bekommen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also zumindest b3n und ich sind beruflich softwareentwickler und blasc ist ein hobby projekt von uns welches wir in der freitzeit oder mittagspause vorantreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Reg


----------



## B3N (24. März 2005)

Wie Regnor schon sagte, sind wir beide fest im Beruf und entwickeln BLASC nur in unserer Freizeit. Mein Vorteil ist, dass das Internet meine Arbeitsplattform ist und ich somit auch viel hier sein kann. Ich hatte mir zum Release vom WoW Urlaub genommen und wir hatten ein festes Team die ganze Zeit über, weshalb wir recht schnell die 60te Stufe erreicht haben. :>


----------



## Leftaf (28. April 2005)

Hallo BLASC team 

gestattet mir ein Frage!

Wann kommt die Datenbank online?

Nichts gegen die http://www.thottbot.com & http://wow.allakhazam.com/ datenbank aber ich würde schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wissen wollen wie eure version aussieht. Vorallem weil bei thottbot die de & fr versapmmung immer mehr zu nimmt.

Pfingsten kommt und damit auch die Langeweile lasst mal was von euch hören

Gruss Leftaf


----------



## Tharek (2. Mai 2005)

guck mal auf »www.blasc.de« 
die is schon live ^^

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Wanderer (2. Mai 2005)

Tharek schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal auf »www.blasc.de«
> die is schon live ^^
> 
> Greetz Tharek
> [post="88060"][/post]​




Also die Wissensdatenbank gefällt mir sehr gut.
Nur ein kleines Manko hätte ich.
Mann kann weder sehen, wo ein Quest Geber zu finden ist (also genaue Koordinaten), noch wo manche Queste zu finden sind bzw. die Koordinaten dazu.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, daß noch mit ein zu bauen?
Das wäre dann PERFEKT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (2. Mai 2005)

Sowas steht auf der Liste, ein genaues Datum was die Implementation angeht, kann ich aber lieder nicht nennen.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (3. Mai 2005)

Wird die Suchmaske für Items auch noch überarbeitet?


----------



## Glurak (3. Mai 2005)

Mhh 



gibt es solch ein Plugin vieleicht auch für den ie ?


----------



## Wanderer (4. Mai 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas steht auf der Liste, ein genaues Datum was die Implementation angeht, kann ich aber lieder nicht nennen.
> [post="88086"][/post]​




Na wenn es schon geplant ist, hört es sich doch schon mal gut an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (4. Mai 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh
> gibt es solch ein Plugin vieleicht auch für den ie ?
> [post="88170"][/post]​




Nein, eine Implementierung in den IE ist wesentlich Umfangreicher und deshalb nicht auf der ToDo Liste.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (4. Mai 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, eine Implementierung in den IE ist wesentlich Umfangreicher und deshalb nicht auf der ToDo Liste.
> [post="88291"][/post]​


IE User gehören auch nicht unterstützt! *gemein bin*

Ach ja! *verweist auf seine obige Frage*


----------



## B3N (4. Mai 2005)

Hamu schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Suchmaske für Items auch noch überarbeitet?
> [post="88147"][/post]​



Ja sowas wird noch kommen, Datum kann ich aber keines nennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (5. Mai 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sowas wird noch kommen, Datum kann ich aber keines nennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Macht nichts, mir reicht es (vorerst), wenn es geplant ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanderer (6. Mai 2005)

Einen kleinen Vorschlag zur DB hätte ich noch.
Weiß nicht ob das viel Aufwand ist, aber schön wäre es.

Ich schau mir gerade die Queste nach Gebieten durch und da ist es doch etwas hinderlich, daß man nirgend sehen kann, ob der Quest für Horde oder Allianz ist.

Oder habe ich einfach nur etwas übersehen?

Wäre schön, wenn es da noch eine Unterscheidung gäbe, oder zumindest in der Quest Beschreibung irgend wo ein Zeichen, ob Horde bzw. Allianz Quest.


----------

